# Desktop CNC



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a desktop cnc, I don't need much, and I don't want to pay much. Beyond that, I don't know much, so it seems like I should be able to put the 3 together! I know what I want to do, which is to cut out small pictures from 1/4" cherry and/or maple panels. Sounds simple enough to me. Do any of you have any experiences you'd like to share or advice to give? Maybe where to start? I'd like to stay around $500.

Thanks.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Difficult to to get to $500, but there are a few kits around if you don't mind putting your own CNC together. 
Shapeoko 3 looks like a decent package: Shapeoko 3 - Desktop CNC Machine 
X-Carve is a relative and comes in a small version that may be close to what you need: https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve
Probotix has a couple of kits including the Fireball X90 which is in the same price range: FireBall X90 CNC Router -
There is also the full assembled+software Piranha from Rockler/Nextwave Automation: CNC SHARK PIRANHA®

You need something to create drawings and then create tool paths for the CNC to cut. What the Piranha comes with is VCarve Desktop, a $350 value. That includes a great deal of clip art as well. You'll need to buy something like it on top of the price for any other of the options I listed. 

4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

In the past year the amount of money that a person thought a starter CNC machine should cost has dropped from round $3000 to $500. At the time both estimates were too low to relate with reality. People forgot or don't know that purchasing the machine is just the first step. Next you will need software and a computer to run it on, then you will need router bits which will end up being much more expensive than you think. A spindle motor or router. Vacuum or dust collection and much more. The reality is that you will spend almost exactly the same amount for tooling as you spend on the machine. I wrote an article that explains why a few months ago. Dirty Little Secret - How To Make Your Own CNC Milling Machine -

Bill


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, Bill.


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

There is a German chap called Christopher Blasius who will sell you a set of plans giving instructions on how to make your own wooden CNC machine, it is called Solidis, his web site is [email protected] hold mechanic.de.
He designed it mainly for making wooden clock gears so it is quite a small neat piece of kit.
The plans are sent over the Internet (following payment) so you just print the pages out.
He also sends it in DFX format to use another machine to make yours, if you see what I mean.
I hope this helps you out.
Alex .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> In the past year the amount of money that a person thought a starter CNC machine should cost has dropped from round $3000 to $500. At the time both estimates were too low to relate with reality. People forgot or don't know that purchasing the machine is just the first step. Next you will need software and a computer to run it on, then you will need router bits which will end up being much more expensive than you think. A spindle motor or router. Vacuum or dust collection and much more. The reality is that you will spend almost exactly the same amount for tooling as you spend on the machine. I wrote an article that explains why a few months ago. Dirty Little Secret - How To Make Your Own CNC Milling Machine -
> 
> Bill


Excellent post Bill


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

No need to go overseas for plans. Try solsylva.com, he is in nc and has several plans depending on what you want. My plans were $28 a few years ago. The site also has info on where to get parts and etc. There are others in the online cnc forums.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, I will begin looking into them, I was hoping for a very small unit, probably used. As for software, :frown: I was thinking I could just load a picture and have it "draw" the photo for me. :no:


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeoman said:


> There is a German chap called Christopher Blasius who will sell you a set of plans giving instructions on how to make your own wooden CNC machine, it is called Solidis, his web site is [email protected] hold mechanic.de.
> He designed it mainly for making wooden clock gears so it is quite a small neat piece of kit.
> The plans are sent over the Internet (following payment) so you just print the pages out.
> He also sends it in DFX format to use another machine to make yours, if you see what I mean.
> ...


I can't get to this site, I have removed spaces and tried a coupe of othet things, but I just can't get there.


----------

